# Hilfe bei Pillars of Eternity



## BOMBER2 (30. März 2015)

Hi leuts,

spiele derzeit mit Begeisterung poe und komme nicht weiter.Ich bin  grad in Raedrics Schloss  in dem ich mühsam absolut alles und jeden getötet habe. jetzt stehe ich vor einer verschlossenen Tür (wenn man durch das Haupttor reingeht und dem gang folgt) die ich nicht öffnen kann da keiner meiner chars auch nur ansatzweise den mechanikskill hat. ich bin jetzt ca 5 stunden lang absolut jeden winkel des Schlosses abgelaufen und hab alles gelootet   kann aber keinen Schlüssel finden  .
In meinem Questlog steht ich soll Roben der Priester im Schloss anziehen allerdings hab ich das erst gelesen nachdem ich alles abgemurkst habe     würd mich freuen wenn mir wer dabei helfen könnte zu Raedrick zu gelangen


----------



## Eliteknight (30. März 2015)

BOMBER2 schrieb:


> Hi leuts,
> 
> spiele derzeit mit Begeisterung poe und komme nicht weiter.Ich bin  grad in Raedrics Schloss  in dem ich mühsam absolut alles und jeden getötet habe. jetzt stehe ich vor einer verschlossenen Tür (wenn man durch das Haupttor reingeht und dem gang folgt) die ich nicht öffnen kann da keiner meiner chars auch nur ansatzweise den mechanikskill hat. ich bin jetzt ca 5 stunden lang absolut jeden winkel des Schlosses abgelaufen und hab alles gelootet   kann aber keinen Schlüssel finden  .
> In meinem Questlog steht ich soll Roben der Priester im Schloss anziehen allerdings hab ich das erst gelesen nachdem ich alles abgemurkst habe     würd mich freuen wenn mir wer dabei helfen könnte zu Raedrick zu gelangen



Du meinst wahrscheinlich das große Tor...das musst du aber nicht aufmachen um zu ihn zu kommen. Du kannst auch erstmal ganz oben die Quest annehmen, wo du aus dem Keller jemand befreien musst.
In dem Oberen Geschoss ist zudem auch eine Tür, welche dich in den Thronsaal runter bringt, brauchst du Mechanik 9 oder Mechanik 8 + lockkeys.
Und auch von der rechten Seite ist es möglich in den Thronsaal zu kommen (Geheimgang, liegt seine Frau...)

Und als Tipp...Suchmodus aktivieren so öffnen sich manche verschlossenen Türen/Wände mit Hebel/Schalter, weil man sie erst dann findet!


----------



## BOMBER2 (30. März 2015)

hey danke dir der Suchmodus hat echt geholfen


----------

